Ask HN: Why HN has no visible upvote number for comments? - mlejva
======
CarolineW
You can track down the discussions from 6 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2435710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2435710)

Some significant discussion was here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333)

And here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434975)

In short, it has been decided that removing the display of points against
comments has reduced some undesirable behavior. The issues are complex, the
arguments not entirely convincing, not everyone agrees, but the decision was
taken that behavior and comment quality improved.

~~~
brudgers
Anecdotally, it reduced the rewards I could receive for posting an early
snarky comment on potential front page submissions. Not that I did not work
hard enough crafting my snark to deserve upvotes.

